# Need "E" code for ACE Inhibitor



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 21, 2009)

Patient takes Lisinopril correctly and has an adverse reaction. I'm trying to find an E code for Lisinopril or ACE Inhibitor, but neither are there. Any suggestions?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 21, 2009)

try for the generic name or see if someone has the expanded table of drugs and chemicals.


----------



## Poodles (Jul 21, 2009)

*E-code for Lisinopril*

Take a look at E942.6...it's for Other antihypertensive agents.  or, you could resort to E942.9 for other and unspecified agents primarily effecting the cardiovascular system.

Hope that helps,

Patti Downing, RCC
Arlington, Tx


----------

